# Need help...Fixing a Hole



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

My current project was almost going fine until my jig slipped away while drilling the peg holes. It is obvious I'm not getting away with that OTHER mistake. Shame on me, I know.

I know I have to inlay a thin planking to hide it but the idea of routing it really scares me. That same router ate the other neck in a heartbeat the other day. My router's not my best friend yet.

Any other idea? A sunburst maybe?



This is the project in question, a few days ago. I call her La Mandoguita.



Thanks for any input!

Gilles


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

One hour later...contemplating doing the following but waitng for some input before proceeding.



This piece of veneer is less than 1\32", just a tad more than 1\64. I would stick it there with contact cement and sand/bevel the edges.

Just wondering, does it look kitch? Should I sunburst it with dark brown or burgundy instead?

I am getting kind of nervous because the instument will be shown to a pretty big rock star next week. I am far from being ready.


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

Hmmm... Really hard to say. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2013)

That's a cool concept! The marriage between the bodies looks great.
Bummer about the drill slip (looks to be about a 1mm deep(?)). You could 
maybe use some wood filler, sanded flush. Then print off a custom logo 
that covers the whole headstock and decoupage/clear coat it on(?). or, 
if you have any sawdust left over, mix that with carpenter's glue and fill 
in the gap to match the shade of the wood. The tuner washer should cover 
most of it anyways and I don't think the eye would be drawn to that area.
Which ever way you go, keep us posted.

edit; you posted the veneer shot while I was typing this. That looks good too.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

veneer looks good.....


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Well, thanks for your input gentlemen. I guess my decision is taken for now. I don't see any way I could use sawdust and reproduce the grain. I tried but the dowel will always be visible SO...I masked the head and applied contact cement on both parts. Will let it cure 30 minutes and stick her on. If WE don't like the look, I can always scrape it off and clean the glue residue and find a better idea.

I will come shime in here every now and then.

Thanks 

Gilles


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Very cool concept. I am no help on the repair, but I like the build


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

You could also cover the whole headstock with a rosewood veneer piece. To fill the divot in that case use Bondo (really!), it is harder and works easier than wood filler. Perfect if you can just cover it up.

FWIW, I like the cut out idea you show, but I'd try to line up the grain lines with the grain on the headstock. Right now the grain lines are at about 20 degrees to each other and it bugs me aesthetically...


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

P.S. I love the concept you have here! I'd play that all the time!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

why not black out the headstock(s)?


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Rudder Bug said:


> One hour later...contemplating doing the following but waitng for some input before proceeding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Contact cement is not a good choice... the solvents from your finishing process will likely release the hold of the glue resulting in bubbled veneer minutes after spraying the first coat of lacquer, even if that veneer is paper backed. Also, leaving it sitting on top of the headstock instead of inset, IMO, doesn't look as good as it could or say as much about your work as it could...

Typically white or hide glue is used for veneer work, that's what I'd use were I doing that work - if you don't think you could hide that spot with the finish then I'd veneer the entire face of the headstock, or paint it solid.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Your thread title gave me an ear worm for the Beatles song!


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

mrmatt1972 said:


> You could also cover the whole headstock with a rosewood veneer piece. To fill the divot in that case use Bondo (really!), it is harder and works easier than wood filler. Perfect if you can just cover it up.
> 
> FWIW, I like the cut out idea you show, but I'd try to line up the grain lines with the grain on the headstock. Right now the grain lines are at about 20 degrees to each other and it bugs me aesthetically...


You have a point there! But even though had I had that brillant idea, the piece I had was hardly 1 1/4" wide.

To _Paint it Black_ ( I had to put a Rolling Stones hit in the text because the Beatles have one already in the title of this thread) would have been an option too but I like my curly cherrywood. So lets have a look at what I just did. I haven't varnished nor filled any of the wood yet but it gives an idea so far.

I am wondering which truss rod cover looks best. One is made out of the same veneer, laminated on birch ply but it looks a bit too rustic to me, and the other one is cheap plastic that I discarded from a double neck guitar kit.





Which one looks better to you?


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Jimmy D;

Thanks for your advice and this is kind of bad news (for now) because I used the same wrong technique for the mandolin sides. I had experienced those bubbles on another guitar but thought it was just a spot where there wasn't enough contact cement.

I will leave it like that for now but should said rock star says he'd to buy, I will take her back to the shop for some serious modifications. It is just a prototype and I don't even know how it is going to play and sound.

I'm a real rookie, havin been doing that for not even two years so far.

That's what I can call a day in the life...


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Rudder Bug said:


> That's what I can call a day in the life...


That's it! I gotta put on Sgt. Pepper's now!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2013)

Rudder Bug said:


>


I'd go with the matching TRC.


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

A good Sgt. Peppers is certainly a great idea sir! 

The temp of my little shop is now 33,5 degrees and going up. Can't get back there until it cools down as the evening goes so I'll plug an axe and practice some chicken picking...



Cheers


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

After some thinking, I'll go with Jimmy's comments, remove that ugly piece of veneer and route that darn cavity. I found a nice little piece of 1/8 cherry veneer and will embed it in the head.

There's still nine days left to do things the way they should be done and after all, it's not that much of a big deal.

Thanks very much Jimmy D Ill keep you posted.


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Finally, the cherry veneer was not veneer, it was plywood... BUT I found some flamed maple leftovers. I'm glad I can't throw away scrap wood!

So I made the part despite 35 degrees in the shop. 35 degrees of heath, not the floor slope in the shop but it felt like it. I had a cold shower and gave myself some practice on scrap cherrywood until I got the feel of my tool before cutting myself lose on the headstock .



Once confident, I gave it a shot on the real guitar and it worked out pretty well. God am I happy, Im all excited, I don't know how to thank you Jimmy! You like cold beer?



I now know why all my past inlay experiences were so frustrating: I just didn't take my time!!

To be continued...


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

It only took a few hours and well worth the time.


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Its Getting Better


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

The monster, as it is now. She playes well, lots of sustain, thanks to an extra neck. I love the mandolin side but I am struggling with the guitar side. My worst one so far. Just can't intonate her. Go figure, there's something wrong somewhere. 

I regret the neckthrough concept. A bolt-on would have been fixed in a hearthbeat.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Looks cool. I like the combo of a mando and a guitar. As for the intonation it's a matter of dimensions. Are you running out of travel on some of the string saddles?


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Milkman said:


> Looks cool. I like the combo of a mando and a guitar. As for the intonation it's a matter of dimensions. Are you running out of travel on some of the string saddles?


That's exactly it my friend. And I am also running out of adjustment downward. I will have to embed the bridge into the body. That should solve the issues.

Thanks for your remarks!


----------

